# Peterborough Show - Help Wanted!



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

As you may have noticed, we're building up a very large attendance for the Peterborough Show rally.

We would like to get some activities going in the evenings (weather permitting) so that members can (if they wish) meet up for a chat and social.
With this in mind we would like someone to volunteer to organise a boules tournament for Thursday or Friday evening, continuing into Saturday evening if you like. This is a cunning ploy to create a broad skill base within UK motorhomers so we can all travel to France this summer and beat them at their own game. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

So if you are coming to Peterborough and fancy having a go, please post here. If we have more than one volunteer, so much the better. No need to do anything complicated, just keep a record of the players and keep a score so we know who the winners are at the end. It could be done as a knock-out contest or on a league basis, whatever the organiser fancies. Perhaps someone could even offer a prize for the winners?

Nuke has also promised to bring some refreshments along on Saturday and this could be integrated into the tournament, perhaps for the "Grand Final".

Any sensible suggestions for other social activities would also be welcome - provided you're prepared to organise them. 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Show*

Hello,

I would like more information on the show, I have seen something but can you only book 3-4 nights and not two?.

Trev.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev

Look here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=142

and here:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/exhibition.asp?exhib=3

and here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=39385

You can book for as many or as few nights as you wish, arrive Thursday, Friday or Saturday, leave whenever you wish - but hurry, booking closes at 9.00am next Monday.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev

Camping Prices:- Thursday arrival - £35.00 Friday arrival - £32.00 Saturday arrival - £29.00
This includes the discount and you can stay till 12am on Monday


Jacquie


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If its fine - I would like to volunteer to do some fun games for children/teenagers - quite an expert(!) 8O - we love outdoor games so have quite a few things they can do for an hour or two!

We are there from Friday evening until Sunday evening so perhaps a games evening on Saturday? (again weather permitting)

We like children but couldn't eat a whole one!!!!!

Regards

Greenie and boys!
(aged 10 & 15)

Numbers would be good so we can get something planned.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You've just got yourself a job Greenie. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That would be an excellent idea, just take care that you don't get into the perennial problem of balls in close vicinity of motorhomes.

I suggest you get your ideas together and start a thread on the subject. Unfortunately we don't get a list of the number/ages of kids attending but there are usually quite a few. I'm sure their "owners" will let you know who they are if you start a topic on the forum.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

No balls involved! All proper "party" type games. Few balloons possibly. Noise maybe but not in excess and lots of team things. 

Will start new thread shortly good thinking batman!

Can't promise all evening entertainment that depends on how long the children last but have been known to play one game for 2 hours - and can guarantee that parents/guardians/owners will WANT to join in!

Greenie :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Come on folks - you know you want to get involved - put your name forward for a game of boules. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Boules*



gaspode said:


> Come on folks - you know you want to get involved - put your name forward for a game of boules. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hello,

We are going to see if we can make it, Friday and Sat Night. We dont finish work in Manchester until 6pm so might be pushing it a bit. If we can that will be two for boules. Maybe we can learn how to play the game properly.

Trev.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Boules*



teemyob said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > Come on folks - you know you want to get involved - put your name forward for a game of boules. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well be quick booking Trev and add your name to the rally list please a.s.a.p

Jacquie


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

I have got a set of boules hidden somewhere in my garage which I will search out and bring to Peterborough. I'll be up for a game on Friday evening and my kids might even join in as they have enjoyed it when we have played before. Not too sure of the rules though!!

I have booked to attend the entertainment on Saturday night so might not be around on the Saturday night for boules or Greenie's childrens fun session!! 

Julie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Julie

If you've got a set of boules then you're fully qualified to run the event. :lol: 

Rules - are there rules? I've watched the French playing often enough and I never noticed any rules. 8) You can always make your own rules up anyway - it's a bit of fun, not an Olympic event. :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Come on is there no-one out there who will organise something for the big kids, the little ones are sorted!!

I'll bring my boules but I doubt I'll have time to play until Saturday


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

gaspode said:


> If you've got a set of boules then you're fully qualified to run the event. :lol:


gaspode

You are a very good at deligating  !! That's something that I've got good at too being Chairperson for a Brighton Children's charity, running a boys football team, and a kids athletics club. If you don't deligate you end up doing it all yourself!!

Happy to have a go but don't really know what to expect when we get to Peterborough, what with being fairly new to motorhoming, and completely new to exhibitions and rallies.

Julie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Julie

Well done, I knew you wouldn't let us down. 8) 
You sound just the right person to do the job, don't know anything about the subject but can do a bit of organising, not knowing anything about the subject is a primary qualification on a MHF rally, it can also make it lots more fun. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Can I leave it to you to organise something for Friday evening then? If you're at the show on Saturday night, I'll try to "con" someone else to cover that one, perhaps help you out on Friday too. Anyone care to offer a helping hand or do I have to delegate? :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Come on then, who's volunteering to help Julie?


----------



## irishrver (Dec 5, 2005)

put us down for a game of boules if there are no rules that is the way we play just throw and hope for the best fiach olive and ciara (10) won't give our ages i will also bring the french beer so hope you guys provide the sun


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

irishrver

I thought that you had just volunteerd to help me run the boules tournament   

Separate message going out in moment about the Tournament and the RULES :lol: :lol: 

Julie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

ladyrunner said:


> I thought that you had just volunteerd to help me run the boules tournament


I think that's what he really meant to say Julie. :wink:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, not promising to run anything, but we are bringing a 15 yr old lad and a 9 yr old girl with us, so are prepared to at least help out with things!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Waleem (John)

If you've got a set of boules please bring them along, I'm sure the 2 fantastic ladies who are organising things on Friday and Saturday will be very grateful of any help you can give on either evening.

Look forward to meeting you on your arrival, hopefully I won't be in my wet weather gear :roll:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Our boules are ALWAYS on board!!


----------

